# This a good offer .99 new domain for 1 yr thru Go Daddy!



## romysbaskets

I just know for one dollar I got the name I have been wanting. Ok so I know that this is promoting a company but it is not like that. We all need to save money and that is such a good deal. It cost me $1.17 total with tax. I hope someone needed this break like I did! I am doing this to help someone else that can use it.

http://www.godaddy.com/deals2/?isc=...tm_content=1863071368&utm_campaign=5970001086


----------



## steff bugielski

I use them and really like them. They will explain things I do not understand over and over untill I get it. Never made me feel stupid.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I also got into the deal earlier today & highly recommend Go Daddy for the sole reason to save $$$ on buying a website. I purchased 9 websites, in the wee hours of the morn... In addition, their customer service and technical support ROCKS!


----------



## steff bugielski

The last time I could not figure out how to do something on my site they helped me so much I asked to speak to their supervisor and I told him to give them all a raise!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

I'd like to add Go Daddy isn't outsourced, unless everyone they hired speaks well and are proficient in the English language without any major accents (don't care as long as they are US Citizens, not some other Country). In other words, you aren't speaking to someone in India, not dissing them, but I like our companies keeping business right here in the US!


----------



## furholler

What is the total, to get a site up and running?


----------



## ChristieAcres

furholler said:


> What is the total, to get a site up and running?


I think the total is $.99 + tax. Go Daddy has Website Hosting, too, and there are a variety of options...

OR...

Buy the Site from Go Daddy, and then...

Having it hosted can be FREE, via Webs, totally up to you (they do brand their CO on your site with the free option):

http://www.webs.com/?referer=wftr-d...in&utm_content=en-3&utm_campaign=users#signin


----------



## furholler

lorichristie said:


> I think the total is $.99 + tax. Go Daddy has Website Hosting, too, and there are a variety of options...
> 
> OR...
> 
> Buy the Site from Go Daddy, and then...
> 
> Having it hosted can be FREE, via Webs, totally up to you (they do brand their CO on your site with the free option):
> 
> http://www.webs.com/?referer=wftr-d...in&utm_content=en-3&utm_campaign=users#signin



When you say buy the site from go daddy do refer to just the domain name? Sorry, I'm kinda dumb with this stuff.


----------



## ChristieAcres

furholler said:


> When you say buy the site from go daddy do refer to just the domain name? Sorry, I'm kinda dumb with this stuff.


It will probably help with understanding to go to Go Daddy and check out their Site and Services.

Go Daddy sells Domain Names, Site Packages, and Web Hosting Services. You can buy just the Domain Name, get a FREE Site, but there will be that Site's branding on your Site. You can buy Site Packages and Web Hosting Services from a number of different providers.


----------



## How Do I

OT - lc, _none_ of your pages (site in your profile) are showing actual content in the page source. Perhaps it is a template issue. You only have the home page indexed in google. This is likely the reason why. Just thought you would like to know.


----------



## Annsni

Thanks to their commercials, I wouldn't care if GoDaddy was free. We use Network Solutions and they've been a bit of a pain recently but they are still better than a sexist company.


----------



## ChristieAcres

How Do I said:


> OT - lc, _none_ of your pages (site in your profile) are showing actual content in the page source. Perhaps it is a template issue. You only have the home page indexed in google. This is likely the reason why. Just thought you would like to know.


I don't have a Site in my profile (?). My DH's website is not hosted by Go Daddy, but by webs.com and I pay for that, as I have a different hosting option (not free). That is his business Site:

http://www.christieironworks.com/

My Real Estate Site is through Zillow, same with website domain, as I am a Zillow Premier Agent (content is mine and I pay for the IDX link showing WA Properties). Everything works, but you have to create an account to see the IDX details of the WA Listings.

http://www.lorichristie.com/

I checked both Sites, to see if there was an issue, but both were fine. 

Please let me know what Site you were referring to.


----------



## Farmfresh

Another Go Daddy fan here as well!


----------



## ChristieAcres

How do I, LOL, looked again, and there was my DH's Site on my Contact Info Page (forgot it was there). Anyway, checked the link again, all pages work, and nothing amiss.


----------



## katlupe

We used to use GoDaddy, but every year the SSL certificate prices would be marked up a huge amount. They offer the cheap deals, but they got outrageous. And we did not find them easy to work with when we added a green bar (security, for a business that has been verified). The guy that worked with us was VERY hard to work with. It was complicated getting that, but he was a real jerk. No, I will never use them again. In fact, I am thinking of changing my hosting company now, but not them. I know everyone likes them because they are cheap, but sometimes you need more than cheap.


----------



## How Do I

lc, this is google's cache of your home page.










Copy and paste this into a google search.



Code:


site:christieironworks.com

You can see that google is having problems indexing your site because your template uses frames. Google can have difficulty with frames.

This is what google sees when it visits your page (frame noted):

>snip<

Regardless of what you and I see when the page loads, all the bot sees is your title tag and meta tags. Your page will never rank for anything other than your business name for that specific site until the issue is fixed. Google has found the webs.com page and has indexed the home page, but pretty much same deal, using frames and only the home page is indexed. _Your_ site is good to go though. :thumb:  HTH

Sorry to hijack your thread Romy. We use Total Choice for all of our sites. I tried Godaddy and Network Solutions both way back in the day and while I might register a domain cheaply somewhere else, I'll keep on hosting where I am. I can't live without my cPanel


----------



## katlupe

How Do I said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread Romy. We use Total Choice for all of our sites. I tried Godaddy and Network Solutions both way back in the day and while I might register a domain cheaply somewhere else, I'll keep on hosting where I am. I can't live without my cPanel


I hope you don't mind me asking, but how is that host as far as your sites going down? Our sites don't go down for everyone, just us! So we can't work on them or answer questions or process orders. The host says it has to do with our internet connection, Hughes.net. So we are thinking of changing after the winter is over.


----------



## How Do I

kat, not at all. I only occasionally have the problem of not being able to connect, but within a few minutes everything is back to normal. And I honestly couldn't tell you if it was the website or the connection to the site. It has never annoyed me enough to bother checking. Maybe someone that knows more about that type of stuff like Kung or Nevada could explain it better. In the top right hand corner of the page on their site, you can view the current stats. It looks like they're doing some remodeling, so some pages aren't live again yet.


----------



## katlupe

Thank you, it is frustrating.


----------



## 6e

I'm with "How Do I". I want my cpanel so we generally use BlueHost. It's worked so far.


----------

